# compaq presario v5000 sound cracking



## vicstar (Sep 20, 2007)

help me!!!!!

hi i have a compaq persario v5000 and all of a sudden while using i tunes the sound went all cracly and distorted so i uninstalled itunes but this did not help solve the problem , which happens when listening to music, movies and even on the start up and shut down music..... any ideas?????????


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Check all speaker connections (dis- and re-connect the plugs).
If that doesn't help: Uninstall the audio driver in Device Manager. Restart the computer, let Windows reinstall the audio driver. Restart again.


----------



## vicstar (Sep 20, 2007)

hi sorry but how do i check the speaker connections and dis- and re-onnect the plugs???

thanks for your help xx


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, I assume it was a desktop computer - but it's a laptop? Then you (of course) can't disconnect the speakers.
Did you try reinstalling the audio driver?
See if you have a lot of programs running in the background. You can get a hint of how many by looking at the number of icons next to the clock. The only programs that are absolutely necessary are your firewall and anti-virus.


----------



## vicstar (Sep 20, 2007)

ok sorry for all the questions but how do i re in stall the audio driver???


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Go to *Compaq*. Download all three audio drivers on that page to the desktop. You install them by double clicking the downloaded file. Restart after every installation.


----------

